# One picture to sum up your day



## Boofy (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## TKent (Jan 17, 2015)

I fear we have another cat person in our midst...

I'm playing tennis later so this is me


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2015)

so nice and relaxed place to eat


----------



## Schrody (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Morkonan (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Cran (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Ariel (Jan 18, 2015)

Or it was until I found this picture. Now I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Boofy (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Loveabull (Jan 18, 2015)

Ask me about my day...


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Cran (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Winter's child lost? (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Morkonan (Jan 19, 2015)

Cran said:


>



Oh... The Wheel.... I can identify with this. 

I think I am going to get some new desk-bling - A tiny hamster wheel!  That would be soooo awesome! Best Desk-Bling Ever!


----------



## Boofy (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## The Defenestrator (Jan 20, 2015)

... It was a good day.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 20, 2015)

*Haircut!*

New haircut today. But of course...View attachment 7308


----------



## Schrody (Jan 21, 2015)

The Defenestrator said:


> View attachment 7307
> 
> ... It was a good day.



I bet you don't even know his name  No Googling!


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Schrody (Jan 21, 2015)

But... William Levy...


----------



## Bishop (Jan 21, 2015)

Waiting to hear about my job interview...






Just keep staring. The more you stare, the sooner it rings.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 21, 2015)

Hope you'll hear good news


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Pluralized (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Cran (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 23, 2015)

Actually, it's the opposite, but this is a pretty good analogy.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Gumby (Jan 23, 2015)

A lot of bad days lately, I know *bad* days happen to us all "but">


----------



## LeeC (Jan 23, 2015)

*How bad is it?

*​


----------



## Boofy (Jan 23, 2015)

I hate work... </3


----------



## LeeC (Jan 23, 2015)

Some years back, but the same idea.


When things aren't going well, I take a nap.




​


----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2015)

I want your husky


----------



## Jeko (Jan 23, 2015)

I feel like his head must feel. '~'


----------



## The Defenestrator (Jan 23, 2015)

Last night started off good... and then I opened a tab.

How many stouts did I have?  Better question: WHY?


----------



## Jeko (Jan 23, 2015)

No wait, this one's more accurate:


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 23, 2015)

View attachment 7343


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 24, 2015)

Today was a rather Supernatural day.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 24, 2015)

I was watching it this morning! Castiel makes me all:






Crowley too, eep!


----------



## Schrody (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Jeko (Jan 24, 2015)

The pink-haired girl is my homework.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Pluralized (Jan 24, 2015)

View attachment 7345


----------



## escorial (Jan 24, 2015)

use to be Lennon's local


----------



## Jeko (Jan 24, 2015)

The guy in blond is me. Everything else is my homework.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Morkonan (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Boofy (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## popsprocket (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Schrody (Jan 25, 2015)

You could say I'm pretty fly for a white guy 


...um, girl :mrgreen:


----------



## squidtender (Jan 25, 2015)

I had to say goodbye and let her go before I made it worse . . .


----------



## Cran (Jan 25, 2015)

squidtender said:


> I had to say goodbye and let her go before I made it worse . . .
> 
> View attachment 7379


True? Oh, man, that's hard. Strength, Squid, all strength.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 26, 2015)

They're calling for snow


----------



## Schrody (Jan 26, 2015)

squidtender said:


> I had to say goodbye and let her go before I made it worse . . .
> 
> View attachment 7379



Sorry to hear that 



mrmustard615 said:


> They're calling for snow



Yeah, in NY. :mrgreen:


Meanwhile...


----------



## squidtender (Jan 26, 2015)

Moving on seems like the hardest thing you'll ever do, until the day you wake up and realize you left behind the weight of the world that came with it. The future is bright and beautiful . . . and it's yours again!


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 26, 2015)

View attachment 7414


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 27, 2015)

Say Ahh!


----------



## belthagor (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Schrody (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Loveabull (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 28, 2015)

All day.

View attachment 7433


----------



## Dave Watson (Jan 29, 2015)

Submitted a story, then thought of a better ending...


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## escorial (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## squidtender (Jan 29, 2015)

Just dropped off my truck to get my new stereo system installed. Some might say that I should act my age. I say screw that. I'm 39, make a lot of money and can afford to NOT act my age. Get ready neighbors . . . you're going to hear me coming.


----------



## popsprocket (Jan 29, 2015)

squidtender said:


> Just dropped off my truck to get my new stereo system installed. Some might say that I should act my age. I say screw that. I'm 39, make a lot of money and can afford to NOT act my age. Get ready neighbors . . . you're going to hear me coming.




\\/ my exhaust system can be heard from several blocks away if I'm driving with a lead foot. Mind you, I'm not quite 39...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Pluralized (Jan 29, 2015)

squidtender said:


> Just dropped off my truck to get my new stereo system installed. Some might say that I should act my age. I say screw that. I'm 39, make a lot of money and can afford to NOT act my age. Get ready neighbors . . . you're going to hear me coming.



Whoa... they have rednecks in Oregon? :clown:


----------



## lala_elianna (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Boofy (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Bishop (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## escorial (Jan 30, 2015)

the man's yellow..i tell ya..!!!


----------



## Boofy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Folcro (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Loveabull (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Riptide (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## belthagor (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Bishop (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 9, 2015)

View attachment 7562


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Boofy (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Pluralized (Feb 10, 2015)

View attachment 7565


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2015)

On the previous two posts the pics are not showing up.:icon_shaking:

Edit: Really the two posts previous to the last one.:distrust:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 10, 2015)

Which one? I can see both.


----------



## Boofy (Feb 10, 2015)

Might be because they're gifs? Hm. 

http://31.media.tumblr.com/e333cfe362528211e88a7f7d974bdadd/tumblr_nhj5vtTgKB1rixazro6_500.gif :3


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Which one? I can see both.



I can't see 89 or 90 but I can see 91. Boofy is probably right Though I don't know what to do about it.:-k

OK, I get it. I am using a computer at a public library and the source is likely being blocked by something.:sour: I will shut-up in the future.#-o


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 10, 2015)

Blade said:


> I can't see 89 or 90 but I can see 91. Boofy is probably right Though I don't know what to do about it.:-k
> 
> OK, I get it. I am using a computer at a public library and the source is likely being blocked by something.:sour: I will shut-up in the future.#-o



It's all good. Here's a pic to sum up your visit to the library LOL.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 10, 2015)

and a little bit of



(I cheated with two. I'm sworries >.<)


----------



## Cran (Feb 11, 2015)

Blade said:


> On the previous two posts the pics are not showing up.:icon_shaking:
> 
> Edit: Really the two posts previous to the last one.:distrust:





Boofy said:


> Might be because they're gifs? Hm.
> 
> :3


Most common image file types are supported here, but what can happen with image-heavy pages is that they can exceed the page data loading limit (size or time) so that some files are not included in the page download. Sometimes reloading or refreshing the page can fix this, sometimes not; it depends on the computer and its internet service at the time.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 11, 2015)

Actually, one picture to sum up my *night.*
View attachment 7571


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Gargh (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## am_hammy (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## MillennialWriter (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Gargh (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Loveabull (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Riptide (Feb 24, 2015)

And it's actually very warm where I live to... my house is the sole exception to the heat -.-.


----------

